# Outback Bowl - Wisconsin vs Auburn



## BrotherBadger (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm actually heading up to the Northwoods in a few hours, so I'm gonna miss the game. Thought I'd give my prediction anyways.

I don't see Wisconsin winning this game. I think Auburn is much deeper at the skill positions than UW(even with Duke out). Wisconsin has size upfront on offense and has a pretty fast defense. I think Auburn will stack the box to stop Gordon, and force Stave to try and beat them. Stave has been WAAAAAY too inconsistent this year for me to believe he can do that. I think the UW defense will keep it close in the first half, but will tire in the second. Auburn wins 31-21.

That being said, the last time Barry Alvarez faced a heavily favored Auburn, Wisconsin dominated the #7 ranked Tigers 24-10.

Happy New Years guys!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Have faith brother. If they don't stop gordon it's going to be a long night.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Have faith brother. If they don't stop gordon it's going to be a long night.



If the Barners are clicking your right, Wiskey is most likely gonna get whacked ala Osu.. Wiskey is my favorite team in the conference but they are way down this year, even with Gordon.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2015)

We are going to be without both our receivers.  Coates has a banged up leg and looks like he will sit out as well.  Duke went all barner and got suspended so thats both our big receivers.

It will be a ground fest for both teams.  We still have some talent at wide out but lets face it, those two guys carried us this year.  


To be honest, I have not watched much of Wisky this year so its hard to predict.  Just hope our guys show up.  This is my first bowl game that I have not been too in many many years.  Just too busy this year to take off and go to the game.   Feels weird not being there.  Loved the Outback bowl in 2009 when we went.  Northwestern gave us all we wanted and then some....  


Good luck today and War Eagle


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2015)

I believe this game will give us a little insight into the Bama- OSU game. Bama gave up something like 44 points to Auburn and was trailing into the 3rd quarter. OSU completely manhandled Wisky. Tiders should be hoping for Auburn to dominate.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I believe this game will give us a little insight into the Bama- OSU game. Bama gave up something like 44 points to Auburn and was trailing into the 3rd quarter. OSU completely manhandled Wisky. Tiders should be hoping for Auburn to dominate.



I was thinking that Bama may fare pretty well tonight but after watching yesterday's games it's up in the air.



Back to the op, should be a good matchup. It depends on which Auburn shows up and how Whisky rebounds after the beat down from OSU. Hopefully we'll see a close hard hitting game.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Back to the op, should be a good matchup. It depends on which Auburn shows up and how Whisky rebounds after the beat down from OSU. Hopefully we'll see a close hard hitting game.



This ^. There is just no telling how this one will turn out. I lean towards the Barners but am most likely RONG!


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

I think Wisky wins in a close one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I believe this game will give us a little insight into the Bama- OSU game. Bama gave up something like 44 points to Auburn and was trailing into the 3rd quarter. OSU completely manhandled Wisky. Tiders should be hoping for Auburn to dominate.



not really. even if one team is subpar whether it be bama or auburn, all bets are off the table when the iron bowl is played. The only exception might be the 2012 auburn team which was horrible.


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2015)

Laughing at the officiating so far.  Whiskey should have never gotten the first two first downs.

It will take 35 to beat Auburn.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

weagle said:


> Laughing at the officiating so far.  Whiskey should have never gotten the first two first downs.
> 
> It will take 35 to beat Auburn.



Yeah I noticed the guy getting grabbed by his arm on that 1st- 1st down throw.  It was so blatant but the refs didn't call it.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Rut-ro. Just realized the game was on. 7-0 badgers already.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

weagle said:


> Laughing at the officiating so far.  Whiskey should have never gotten the first two first downs.
> 
> It will take 35 to beat Auburn.


Your watching the #4 overall defense in whisky. Don't think auburn will score 35.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Your watching the #4 overall defense in whisky. Don't think auburn will score 35.



You're right, they may score 50.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

The whisky QB is going to be the kiss of death for them if he don't start making some throws


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes he will.


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2015)

Strong drive by Wiskey to start the 2nd.


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2015)

Bout half way to 35 now


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2015)

If Wisconsin had a quarterback the game wouldn't be close.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Just give the ball to gordon. They haven't really stopped hiM


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Penalties have killed auburn over and over this yea . They have GOT to get a handle on this next year


T


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2015)

Resica said:


> If Wisconsin had a quarterback the game wouldn't be close.



And if a frog had wings............................


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

Melvinator


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Gordon is a tough runner.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Gordon goes 51 yds for TD. This is going to come down to the last possession.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2015)

To bad wisky doesnt know how to make a forward pass because its obvious AU cant handle wisconsins line.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

He's made 3 completions to auburns DB's


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

No they won't call a penalty on that though
I guess you can pile on after the whistles been blown half a minute and sling corey grant down and that's ok



T


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Hope Wisconsin keeps pounding them.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice throw and catch there by the Aubs


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

Melvinator


----------



## fredw (Jan 1, 2015)

Dang.....Auburn looks as if they couldn't stop a cheerleader.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Melvinator



This^^^ Got to get a stop here and it could be over


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Psssst! Auburn can't stop the run. Pass the word.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

whoever fumbles next, loses


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Killer penalty.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

would you let them score to get the ball back?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh great another penalty


T


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

Throwback said:


> No they won't call a penalty on that though
> I guess you can pile on after the whistles been blown half a minute and sling corey grant down and that's ok
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that play and said the same thing. The whistle blew and they sling him down about 3 seconds later.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't believe it! They finally called pass Interference on Wisconsin!


T


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Talk about lucky breaks!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

Auburn has the lead, but I don't think they can stop Gordon.  Maybe Auburn should let Wisky run the kickoff back so they will have plenty of time to score since Wiscahhsan can't stop them either.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Can the Barners stop em for the W?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Finally a good bowl game. Up to the Badgers to win it now


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Last year 569 yards in penalties this year 820


Pitiful


T


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Finally a good bowl game. Up to the Badgers to win it now





You didn't enjoy that horse whipping tech laid out yesterday?

T


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh look another 15 yard penalty


T


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Barn needs a big play now.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a good game no matter who wins, but I hope Auburn can get a stop here or let them score so they can have time to score themselves.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Finally a good bowl game. Up to the Badgers to win it now



Citrus bowl is looking pretty good.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Can the Barners stop em for the W?



You don't have to worry about stopping them when you're going to give them automatic first downs on a penalty anyway


T


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Throwback said:


> You didn't enjoy that horse whipping tech laid out yesterday?
> 
> T



Didn't catch that game. To busy ringin in the new year. Then I didn't even make it till midnight. I'm gettin old


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Oh look another 15 yard penalty
> 
> 
> T



It's a no win situation for the defender.  You pull up and the guy races down the sideline like GT's RB did against MSU yesterday or you go ahead and play through and the guy steps out.  They need to change the rule to the way it is with QB's, if you are within 1 step and have already committed, then it's not a late hit out of bounds.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

4th and 5. Here's the game


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Time for auburn to ring up another 15 yard penalty


T


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

1st down. Whata you know the boy can through


----------



## srb (Jan 1, 2015)

Au Defence has done nothing this year,Now is the time....


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

I called screen before the play ever started.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Say good night Gracie.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Good grief we have no defense at all


T


----------



## srb (Jan 1, 2015)

Same old same..........


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

OT coming.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Look at the pussell gut on that Wisconsin kicker


T


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

I think Wiscy fakes it and goes for the TD and win since Auburn has no timeouts.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

We get extra innings


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

Overtime, unless a miracle return.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

excellent game


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Barners need to put it away right here.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Gus bus is out of gas.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2015)

Fun game to watch. Nice win!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

What. A big 10 team beats a team from the mighty sec west


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2015)

I was wrong.  It took 34 to beat Auburn.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Of the east


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> You're right, they may score 50.



Not evEn close


----------



## srb (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank goodness it's over now ,Au is just plain.....
Bowl season is over done done ........Same old Au


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2015)

We outsmarted ourselves by half in OT.  Should have just ran our regular offense.  

Good game Wisconsin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

It was a good game, maybe the best Bowl so far. Both teams played great offense.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What. A big 10 team beats a team from the mighty sec west



Don't look now but Mizzou is laying the wood to Mn.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't look now but Mizzou is laying the wood to Mn.



The SEC East is 2-0 right now and could be 3-0 if that score holds up.  I think UT beats Iowa and Florida beats ECU, too.


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 1, 2015)

It was an exciting game to watch. We came up short. Missed the two field goals. Hopefully our defense will be better next year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't look now but Mizzou is laying the wood to Mn.



Bout time they took it to the Big10.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't look now but Mizzou is laying the wood to Mn.



Yea I've been flipping over to it. To bad the runner up in the sec hAs to play a third tier team


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Why didn't Wisky play missou? Thought #2 in the sec played #2 in the big 10. Is missou that bad.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Mich. St coming back on Baylor. This could be another fantastic finish


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Why didn't Wisky play missou? Thought #2 in the sec played #2 in the big 10. Is missou that bad.



Not any more.  The SEC tailors their bowl games to give them the best chance at good bowl matchups.  Everyone wanted to see UT vs A&M but it was too risky for the SEC.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## flowingwell (Jan 1, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Not any more.  The SEC tailors their bowl games to give them the best chance at good bowl matchups.  Everyone wanted to see UT vs A&M but it was too risky for the SEC.



So instead they sent last place ark who thumped ut?  Not so sure anybody was clamoring for ut vs tex am, both were pretty bad this year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2015)

WE just didn't deserve to win this game.  We herp derped it away at the end but never deserved to win

Congrats to Wisky.  Good win for them and I am glad this season is over.   That game was just a perfect example of our season


Till next year


Congrats to Wisky again


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 1, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Not any more.  The SEC tailors their bowl games to give them the best chance at good bowl matchups.  Everyone wanted to see UT vs A&M but it was too risky for the SEC.



Outside of the big 6 bowls, the rest are selected by the bowl reps based on 1 thing, $$.  If you really think it is an sec conspiracy to stack the deck, why on earth would the sec put uga (a team that lives on running) against Louisville (#2 ranked defense against the run) and auburn (awful run defense) against Wisconsin (Melvin Gordon)?  

All about traveling fans and dollars.  Nothing else matters anymore in the bowl games.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Not any more.  The SEC tailors their bowl games to give them the best chance at good bowl matchups.  Everyone wanted to see UT vs A&M but it was too risky for the SEC.


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Outside of the big 6 bowls, the rest are selected by the bowl reps based on 1 thing, $$.  If you really think it is an sec conspiracy to stack the deck, why on earth would the sec put uga (a team that lives on running) against Louisville (#2 ranked defense against the run) and auburn (awful run defense) against Wisconsin (Melvin Gordon)?
> 
> All about traveling fans and dollars.  Nothing else matters anymore in the bowl games.



Yep,  Auburn brings TV ratings because even people who have no affinity for AU know that we play entertaining football.  

We were way off this year, but still played a bunch of very exciting games.


----------



## srb (Jan 1, 2015)

*This*



LanierSpots said:


> WE just didn't deserve to win this game.  We herp derped it away at the end but never deserved to win
> 
> Congrats to Wisky.  Good win for them and I am glad this season is over.   That game was just a perfect example of our season
> 
> ...



Agree!!
Au Defence just .....Can't say enough...
Glad the bowl games are over,Two tigers lost!!!


----------

